# Ordering Evangelism Tracts?



## Puritanhead (May 7, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good evangelism tract resources where i could order something with substance and yet possessed of a remarkable simplicity? I am looking for something besides those run-of-the-mill shallow evangellyfish type tract messages that reduces everything to the so called sinner's prayer.

I think John Piper's _Passion of Christ_ book is a good start, but it needs a tract to supplement it. One can order crates full of Piper books at a discount from Desiring God Ministries.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 7, 2007)

I really like the resources at Matthias Media, US and Australia. I especilly like the "2 ways to live" tract & '"Christianity: A Pocket Guide"


----------



## Puritanhead (May 7, 2007)

What about small, portable Bibles in quantity discounts?

Andrew Myers told me about these resources, which I might consider as well.

I am considering high-crime, inner-city areas to evangelize in.


----------



## Casey (May 8, 2007)

_Ultimate Questions_ published by Evangelical Press. It's a 30-page booklet.


----------



## A5pointer (May 8, 2007)

don't know where to get them but there is a good tract with Boetner's predestination condensed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2007)

Evangelical Tracts


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

Has anyone considered maybe just printing Nahum chapter 1 on a sheet of paper and handing them out? 


Plowing the field before sowing seed....???


----------



## Raj (May 17, 2007)

*Tracts: play good role to begin*



trevorjohnson said:


> Suggestions for neighborhood evangelism:
> 
> Do something regularly, like big brothers, big sisters, boy scouts, etc. Or work through your church and help teach ESL or if you are in the south help new immigrants, etc. Some churches act as bases to host newly minted citiens and others host foreign exchange students.
> 
> I know someone who has passed out tracts for 20 years, but no church or any visible fruits has come of it. THe NT pattern it to evangelize with a purprose to plant. Hit and run evangelism with no follow up is not very effective.



Hi brother

We do distribute tracts in our ministry but with a goal to meet the reader again. We ask the reader's home address, and also will he/she will be happy if we pay visit to them in the future?

I myself started my journey with a tract, which led me to a correspondance center and finally as I was doing that correspondacne, in God's providence, two missionries came to our village with a intention of planting a Church. And me and my friends were introduced to these men of God and finally i am with you today.

We have several testimoney and people who came seeking us, after they got our tract on the street. And some of them are in the Lord today, who in turn always carry some tracts in their bag or pocket.

Tracts distribution itself is not a compelete evangelism, but its good place to start with atleast in our situation. Our illitrate church members do it, as they can not tell much of thier own, so they give tract to their fellow friend and they forget not to tell, for more info pls contact our Pastor/Church. This is the way some people come.

I agree with you the tracts can not do what we can do personally but remember God's word when given to somebody, touches people heart, if read, time does not matter.

In India and Nepal we can not imagine of doing evangeism without tracts/booklets/audio tapes.

Whatever we do, THE BIG GOAL OF SHARING THE GOOD NEWS OF SALAVATION and ultimately MAKING DISCIPLES should not be forgotton.

glory be to God for good tracts writors!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2007)

Here are some useful tracts published by the OPC. 

I've also seen one entitled "What is a Protestant Church" by William Shishko that may be useful in areas with a large concentration of Roman Catholics.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (May 17, 2007)

*I love tracts!*

God is so good! The D. James Kennedy tracts at http://www.eeinternational.org/DYKFS/dykfs.htm . This is the online version that you can download to your palm pilot and it's in Spanish. If you like it, you can order it on the left under 'order.' Evangelism explosion... we gave these as part of our favors at the wedding so people could take home a little piece of what they heard... all those pagan family and friends hehe! Maybe someone will read it in their drunken stupor! Praise God. Please expecially pray for the person who stole the money out of my bridesmaids purses!!! Dear Lord turn their heart to you! Thank you that they heard the gospel. Preachers are so great!!!  I also know of a bilingual tract in English and Spanish; great but no reference to the resurrection. It's called The Only Way. Great for those who don't speak Spanish and would like to witness to someone who does! Evangicube is very cool too. There is a website that you can google. Fun and interesting just bulky! You gotta know your stuff cause it doesn't have words, just pictures... I guess it's not appropriate for peeps who don't believe you should draw what Christ could look like... Anyway, it's great - if it's appropriate! I just encourage you to find a tract that explains that Man is a sinner, he is separated from God, that Jesus is God who came to earth to die for our sin and bring us back to God, and was raised for our justicfication. Finding one with the resurrection is sort of tough!  Please let me know if you find a good one.


----------



## reformedcop (May 18, 2007)

customtractsource.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

Just to add to your rich supply, MacArthur actually has a pretty solid little dealie that I integrated into our website:

http://www.gty.org/index.php?section=how_to_know_jesus_christ


----------



## Raj (May 18, 2007)

*tracts distribution*

On one Friday we went to D. Dun city for tracts distribution and Bible selling. Since it was my first day for such activity, I felt quite nervous to approach people. However I got some courage to meet a shopkeeper and when I tried to handle him the tract, he refused to take it and began to have arguement with me "You people have no other work except distributing the books. I have been reading these for many years." 

I listened to him patiently, and finally said, perhaps you never read this one, pls try this too. All of sudden the man, changed and said ok. let me keep it. 
I gave him one, "this was your life" in Hindi published by GFA perhaps. And then moved on to other people in the street. 

I met some good people on the street ahead. And I felt good that I was doing good work. While returning back the same way, again to our Seminary Campus, the same shopkeeper called me loudly. I thought, he is very angry, and perhaps he will return the tract to me now.

But to my surprise that man said, "do you have some more like this, I want to read more on this topic( life and death)."

I was thanking God in the night with my friends, how this man was touched with the word.

Thanks be to God again for this ministry....


----------

